# Simple Green cleaner



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Anybody use that *Simple Green cleaner* that comes in a concentrated form? I see it everywhere. It says that it's supposed to be a multi-purpose cleaner. Is it worth it? or, should I save my $$ to spend elsewhere.


----------



## huzzyjr (Apr 21, 2005)

I love this stuff. Really works on the grimy greasy stuff. An aluminum french fry pot with all the crud built up on the outside and inside, put it in the yard, sprayed it with simple green and covered it with a towel to keep the stuff from running off and let sit 30-45 min and then hit it with the water hose. I did that 3-4 times and done. The pan was shiny after that treatment.


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

I know one thing ..I cannot be within 20 feet of it without coughing like crazy..
Something in it gets to me more than other cleaners


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Sure hope that whatever makes nancy cough isn't some sort of hidden, toxic chemical, because I use it for EVERYTHING! lol

I use a really concentrated version for degreasing my stove/stove hood. And a less concentrated version for every day cleaning.

I also add a quarter to a half cup, straight out of the jug, to DH's greasy laundry. The only thing it won't get is old windmill grease. _Nothing_ gets that stuff out.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I'm like Nancy, I can't use it..the fumes from it catch in my throat and make me gag and cough like crazy.

Too bad because it does work well.


----------



## Navgatr (Aug 3, 2011)

I use Simple Green to degrease engine compartments on vehicles before I sell them. No need to scrub, just use full strength, let sit awhile, and rinse. Repeat as necessary. Looks like new under the hood.

I'm pretty sure its non toxic, too.

FWIW, I like the smell of SG.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

We used it at a wildlife park I worked at. It would clean even flamingo poop and make the concrete smell clean ( flamingo poop, think very rotten strong pepperoni). Safe to use in even the nursery with baby endangered animals, just watch your dilution. I like the scent, btw, very clean.

Tilly


----------



## jonasborg (Aug 15, 2011)

I have tried simple green, but am more impressed by Sal Suds. It's also concentrated, non-toxic, I like the smell better and it's certified organic. I buy it by the gallon.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I use Simple Green all the time at work (we use a lot of oil, etc.) and it does an excellent job. I also keep some on hand at home for degreasing my work clothes. I spray it directly onto the oil stains before putting the clothes in the wash, and for really bad loads I even put some in with the other detergent.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Good to know! OK, I'll go get a jug and give it a try.


----------

